
Ask HN: What social media have you dropped out of? - thehoomanist
I personally started by leaving Facebook in 2015, after I noticed feeling both anxious and empty at the same time when using it (the same happened with mobile notifications). I also heavily limit use of messaging apps and other platforms now. Then I started recording many conversations in podcast with no goal other than “let’s drop the bullshit mask for the public just talk like human beings”. I started actively making over passively consuming online media. But I feel like I still need a respectful and supporting online community, especially to share meaningful resources and links to grow as a person. I’m building a small
one community centered around sincere and honest discussion, so I‘m wondering what other people who dropped out of social media miss online, what their experiences are, and what they feel could replace it in a healthy way.
======
simonblack
I stopped using Reddit about 12 months ago, before that I had used Voat for
only a few months before I dropped it.

I still have membership in HN, which is the last of my social media, but even
that I have suspended several times in the last 12 months. I suppose I will
logout of HN also in the near future, and then I will be a member of _zero_
social media.

There is no way to be 'forgotten' by social media. You can only logout and
resolve to never login again.

------
Porthos9K
HN is the last one that I haven't dropped, but that's because this site
doesn't seem to have a "delete account" option. It's like the Hotel
California. You can logout, but you can never leave.

The only way out is to get banned.

------
mojomark
LinkedIn - didn't care for the phony endorsements from colleagues on specific
skills.

Never joined Facebook, twitter, etc.

I keep tabs on my regions physical and mental state via Nextdoor.

------
pasttense01
I have dropped Usenet and IRC

Never joined Facebook, Twitter..

Active in Reddit though.

